# Got lucky again..



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I was at the gun show looking for a .44 magnum and couldn't find what I wanted:smt022 . Passed a booth where they had a Dirty Harry Model 29-10. My wife stopped me. The guy put it in my hand and I started :tonqe::drooling: drooling. The gun list for $1050 and was on sale at $900. I put it down and said lets go. She says to the guy I'll give you $800 and he says plus tax and she said OK.  I almost passed out.:smt119 well heres a picture. You just got to love them.:smt049 :smt007 :heart: 
:smt1099 :smt1099 








With show stocks.:smt023 








:smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

And it will blow your head clean off...

Damn nice gun and what a women....

W


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

All right! That is very nice.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*What's wrong with me?????*

Now I really feel bad!!!! I was at the Denton, Tx gun show a few weeks ago and a guy at one of the booths had a Model 29, 44 magnum that he was asking $535.00 for. It was used and in very good condition. He said I could have it for $500.00. I didn't buy it!:smt076


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey TxPhantom how you been? Haven't seen around here in awhile. Hope everythings OK. 
That wasn't a bad price for one. If I could of found one for that price in good shape I would have bought it..The one I got is a special run of 10,000 I think. It's got the show case, tools, and two sets of stocks. They list for $1,050 I think. I had $550 in my pocket and the wife didn't even ask me for it. What a lady.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey TxPhantom how you been? Haven't seen around here in awhile. Hope everythings OK.
> That wasn't a bad price for one. If I could of found one for that price in good shape I would have bought it..The one I got is a special run of 10,000 I think. It's got the show case, tools, and two sets of stocks. They list for $1,050 I think. I had $550 in my pocket and the wife didn't even ask me for it. What a lady.


Hey Baldy! Everything's fine here. I've been doing a lot more lurking than posting lately since it's we haven't bought a new gun since Dec. 30th not much to talk about. I hang out a lot in the MP forum also, since MP's are my latest passion.
I figured that gun I saw wasn't the same as the one you bought but it was probably worth what he was asking. It's just that a 44 mag. revolver wasn't at the top of my want/need list at the time. I do have a S & W, 686 that I love to shoot though. My next purchase will be the S & W, M & P 45 caliber when it comes out (April?). Next will be a S & W, 442 or 642 for warm weather sporting attire here in Texas.
You got a great woman and so do I, but mine love shooting almost as much as I do, so when she buys a gun it's for herself. :smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice gun Baldy! :smt023 
What barrel length is it, does it have the lock?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Sad but Ture...*



2400 said:


> Nice gun Baldy! :smt023
> What barrel length is it, does it have the lock?


 Hey 2400 it's a 61/2" barrel. It's one of there Classic Models they came out with this year. It's the same as the one used in the Dirty Harry movies except it has the lock. It come with a bunch of goodies and a display case. Kids can use that stuff to try and get more money out of it after I am gone. You know me it's going to be a shooter. From what I hear the lock is here to stay. That's two new S&W I have got in the last year that has it on them. I'll never carry a gun with the lock for sure. There's a guy down at the range that says there easy to take out and put back in. I am not going to monkey with it.:smt1099


----------

